#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Σκυρόδεμα - ΚΑΝΕΠΕ >  > > >  >  >  Κοντά υποστυλώματα στην ανωδομή

## sundance

Πόσο πρέπει να είναι η απόσταση* L* , για να μη δημιουργηθεί κοντό υποστύλωμα?
Αναφέρομαι σε πλαίσιο ανωδομής με οπτοπλινθοδομή.

----------


## sundance

Αναφέρομαι σε 'θέσει' κοντό.

----------


## sundance

προσαυξάνεις την Μ(Ε) με βάση ποιες παραδοχές?

Η ουσία είναι ότι οι συνθήκες δημιουργίας θεσει κοντού καλύτερα να μην υπάρχουν εξ'αρχής,για να μην μπεις στη διαδικασία αποφυγής του με  ελέγχους κλπ.

Γι'αυτο και ρωτώ για την απόσταση L.

Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος ας δώσει τα φώτα του.

----------


## sundance

Ακριβώς γι' αυτό λοιπόν,επειδή δεν μπορώ να κατανοησώ και να εφαρμόσω τον κανονισμό,επιδιώκω να μη δημιουργώ συνθήκες θέσει κοντού.

Οι υπόλοιποι ποια θεωρείτε ικανοποιητική απόσταση L για αποφυγή θέσει κοντού?

----------


## sundance

rigid_joint ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπάρχει απάντηση και μάλλον ελάχιστοι ελέγχουν με τη σχέση, ρωτάω να δω τι εφαρμόζουν άλλοι συνάδελφοι...

Θεωρητικά πρέπει να γίνει αυτό που λες.

Στα  'αν' που αναφέρεις,μπορείς να το κολλήσεις,αλλά θα πρέπει να εφαρμόσεις και την 18.4.9.2 (διατάξεις 1-6)

----------


## sundance

Αν ικανοποιείται η as,δηλαδή δεν έχουμε φυσει κοντό και δημιουργούμε θέσει κοντό πρέπει επιπλέον να εφαρμόσουμε την 18.4.9.2 (διατάξεις 1-6)

Αν δεν ικανοποιείται η as,δηλαδή έχουμε φυσει κοντό τότε το εξασφαλίζουμε με έναν από τους 2 τροπους.Αν δημιουργούμε και θέσει κοντό πρέπει επιπλέον να εφαρμόσουμε την 18.4.9.2 (διατάξεις 1-6)

Με άλλα λόγια αν δημιουργούμε θέσει κοντό πρέπει πάντα να εφαρμόζουμε την 18.4.9.2 (διατάξεις 1-6)

----------


## sundance

Επειδή μάλλον δεν μπορώ να σε καταλάβω,τι ακριβως μέθοδο ακολουθεις?

Αν εχεις θεσει κοντό *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ* να εφαρμοσεις την 18.4.9.2 (διατάξεις 1-6) ανεξαρτήτως αν ισχύει μια από τις συνθήκες α ή β της 18.4.9.1

----------


## sundance

O ΕΚΩΣ το λέει ρητά οτι για θεσει κοντά θα πρέπει *ΠΡΕΠΕΙ* να εφαρμοσεις την 18.4.9.2 (διατάξεις 1-6).

Συνεπώς rigid_joint,επειδή δεν κάνεις διάκριση μεταξύ φύσει και θέσει κοντών υποστυλωμάτων και όπως λες δεν είναι δυνατόν για κάθε άνοιγμα σε ένα σπίτι  (πόρτες , παράθυρα, μπαλκονόπορτες κλπ) να ελέγχουμε τα υποστυλώματα αν είναι κοντά, όλα τα υποστυλώματα τα αντιμετωπίζεις σε μια μελέτη ως φύσει κοντά ικανοποιώντας μια από τις συνθήκες α ή β της 18.4.9.1

Καταλαβαίνω σωστά?

----------


## sundance

Μακάρι να' ξερα.

Εγώ πάντως για απόσταση L<70-80 εκ θεωρώ ότι δημιουργείται θέσει κοντό και γι'αυτο παρεμβάλλω μεταξύ τοίχου και υποστυλώματος 3-5 εκ εξηλασμένης.

Θα θελα να ακούσω και άλλους συναδέλφους τι θεώρηση κάνουν.

----------


## majakoulas

Όσους ξέρω εγώ αυτή την θεώρηση κάνουν, δημιουργία αρμού, αν και τα 3-5cm ανά όροφο είναι πάρα πολλά. Ο ίδιος ο κανονισμός μιλά για 4cm σε 3όροφο, άρα κάτι πάνω από 1cm σε καλύπτει και θεωρητικά. Εγώ προσωπικά επιλέγω αρμό 1,5cm.
Άλλωστε η όποια προσπάθεια προσομοίωσης της τοιχοποιίας είναι μάταια, καθώς η μετακίνηση ανοιγμάτων σε κατοικίες είναι πολύ πιθανή.
Επομένως η όλη συζήτηση είναι ακαδημαϊκή. Αν αντιμετωπιστεί ως τέτοια κάνεις ανάλυση με θεώρηση της τοιχοποιίας.
Για να βρεθεί σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση ποιο μήκος L είναι το κρίσιμο που ρωτάς, βάζεις τοιχοποιία με επιφανειακά πεπερασμένα, λύνεις για διαφορετικά μήκη και βλέπεις τι παίζει.

----------


## majakoulas

Καλά λύστο εσύ πρώτα με μονολιθικότητα (που δεν είναι απαραίτητη, βάλε μόνο εξισώσεις δίσκου, στα επιφανειακά σου), να δεις τι βγάζει έστω και έτσι, δεν μπορεί κάτι χρήσιμο θα βγάζει, και μετά κάνε και προσομοιώσεις με κοντινούς κόμβους συνδεδεμένους με μονόδρομα ελατήρια

----------


## sundance

Συνάδελφοι εσείς τι L παίρνετε?

----------


## sundance

> Εγώ προσωπικά επιλέγω αρμό 1,5cm.


Τον αρμό τον πληρείς με τι υλικό?

Επίσης για τι L αφήνεις αρμό?

Είναι λεπτό θέμα και θα ήθελα την συνδρομή και των υπολοίπων συναδέλφων!

----------


## majakoulas

Ο αρμός μπορεί να είναι οποιοδήποτε ελαστομερές υλικό που να εξασφαλίζει υγρομόνωση, και να μην επιτρέπει συνεργασία τοιχοποιϊας-φέροντα.
Το L είναι άσχετο, αφού αποφεύγω επαφή φορέα - τοίχου δεν με νοιάζει καθόλου.
Μόνο στο υπόγειο που μπορεί να υπάρχουν φεγγίτες, οπές στα περιμετρικά, κάνω έλεγχο κοντών υποστυλωμάτων, όπου δημιουργούνται.
Γενικά αποφεύγω την επιρροή τοιχοποιίας, πράγμα που προτείνει και ο Πενέλης. Και επί πλέον γιατί πολύ συχνά μεταβάλλουν κατά την κατασκευή ανοίγματα, τόσο ως προς θέση όσο και ως προς διαστάσεις.
Από κει και πέρα κάνω πάντα ικανοτικό στα υποστυλώματα, οπότε εμπίπτω στην 18.4.9.1.α και άρα δεν απαιτείται η 18.4.9.2 (όπως έχει πει 400 φορές και ο rigid). Βέβαια εδώ τίθεται το θέμα ότι άλλος ο κόμβος κάτω και άλλος αυτός που δημιουργείται στο σημείο της τοιχοποιίας.
Επί πλέον τις περισσότερες κατασκευαστικές διατάξεις της 18.4.9.2 τις ακολουθώ, όπως τις 1, 2, 7γ και τέλος την 9 (αρμός).

----------


## sundance

Καλά εσύ είσαι απ΄τους ελάχιστους που αφήνουν αρμό σε *όλες* τις επαφές τοιχοποιΐας με υποστύλωμα.

Σε λίγες οικοδομές το βλέπω.

Οι υπόλοιποι τι κάνετε?

----------


## majakoulas

Όχι σε όλες. Όπου δεν έχει ανοίγματα όχι.
Επίσης όπου ακριβώς δίπλα στο υποστύλωμα είναι μπαλκονόπορτα επίσης όχι :Χαρούμενος: .
Επίσης όπου δεν υπάρχει συνεχόμενη λωρίδα τοιχοποιίας από υποστύλωμα σε υποστύλωμα επίσης όχι.
Άμα αφαιρέσεις όλα αυτά δεν μένουν και πολλοί τοίχοι σε μια συμβατική πολυκατοικία, κολλημένη στα όρια δεξιά-αριστερά και μόνο 2 όψεις που συνήθως έχουν μόνο πόρτες

----------


## sundance

> 1)Επίσης όπου ακριβώς δίπλα στο υποστύλωμα είναι μπαλκονόπορτα επίσης όχι.
> 2)Επίσης όπου δεν υπάρχει συνεχόμενη λωρίδα τοιχοποιίας από υποστύλωμα σε υποστύλωμα επίσης όχι.


1)Σωστά.Όμως εκεί δημιουργείται κοντό από το κομμάτι τοίχου πάνω από το πρέκι.Σε εκείνη την επαφή 20-40 εκ. χρειάζεται αρμός  :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
2)Εννοείς να διακόπτεται πλήρως καθ' ύψος σε κάποιο σημείο?Αν ναι,έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## sundance

Nα επανέλθω στη βασική ερώτηση:

για ποιο *L* αφήνετε αρμό?

Ας τοποθετηθούν και άλλοι συνάδελφοι.

Άλλωστε είναι ένα θέμα το οποίο συναντάμε σε κάθε μελέτη στατικών Ω/Σ.

----------


## Xάρης

L = max(πλάτος στύλου, 40cm).
Προσοχή: δεν είναι κανόνας καταγεγραμμένος κάπου.

----------


## sundance

Δηλαδή όσο πιο μεγάλο πλάτος έχει ο στύλος, τόσο μεγαλύτερο  L απαιτείται?

Εγώ αντίστροφη αναλογία θα περίμενα (?)

----------


## sundance

Δεν μπορώ αλλά ταυτόχρονα προσπαθώ να αποφεύγω τέτοιες παρεμβάσεις.

----------


## sundance

> Αν ικανοποιείται η as>2.5 για h το ύψος του κοντού, το κολλάς.
> 
> Αν η as<2.5 και ικανοποιείται η Mv+(q/1.5)*M(E), το κολλάς.


Θα μπορούσες ίσως να γίνεις λίγο πιο αναλυτικός πως θα γίνει αυτό?
Δυσκολεύομαι να το εφαρμόσω.

----------


## sundance

Συμφωνώ.

Σε περίπτωση που έχεις μικρό L ή καποιο άνοιγμα κολλάει στην παρειά του υποστυλώματος, χωρίς να έχεις μεγάλο υποστύλωμα (1x1), τότε τι κάνεις?

----------


## ppetros

sundance, προφανώς έχεις καταλάβει πλέον ότι το θέμα υφίσταται (και δεν είναι το μόνο) αλλά στην πράξη το 99% δεν κάνουν τίποτα. Επίσης αν θέλεις να το εφαρμόσεις ειδικά σε μεγάλης κλίμακα έργο καλύτερα να τα κάνεις όλα με αρμό και να τελειώνεις.

----------


## sundance

Αυτό ακριβώς διαπιστώνω.

Μάλλον λόγω πυκνών συνδετήρων και ικανοτικού, δεν προβληματίζει τους περισσότερους μελετητές .

----------


## Pappos

Λοιπόν. Αν στο υποστύλωμα εφάπτεται καθ' ύψος τοιχοποιία, επιτρέπεται ελεύθερη μετακίνηση κατά



Επίσης, η μετακίνηση υπολογίζεται από την σχέση 



Αλλά στο γνωστό ΦΕΚ, αναφέρει επίσης ότι αν στο δομήμα έχουμε επαρκή αριθμό και διάταξη σε τοιχώματα, τέτοια ώστε η σχετική σεισμική μετακίνηση 



να μην υπερβαίνει τη μετακίνηση αστοχίας δ, τότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κοντά υποστυλώματα. (Η παραπάνω συνθήκη πρέπει να ισχύει για όλα τα υποστυλώματα).

Τίθεται το ερώτημα, πότε αυτή η μετακίνηση αρχίζει και λαμβάνει χώρα στο υποστύλωμα ή απλά ποια η απόσταση αρχής επιρροής για το κοντό υποστύλωμα. Άρα λογικά πρέπει να υπολογίσω τις μέγιστες μετακινήσεις και από εκεί βγαίνει και η απόσταση που ζητάει ο φίλος μου sundance

----------


## ppetros

Pappos, αν είναι να υπολογίσεις σε ένα πολυόροφο κτίριο τις σχετικές, φαντάζομε εννοείς, μετακινήσεις κάθε στύλου στις 2 διευθύνσεις και να δώσεις κατασκευαστικά τα νούμερα για αρμούς το βρίσκω από απίθανο έως απίθανο! Καλύτερη λύση του λάμπρου για έναν επιπλέον έλεγχο.

----------


## Pappos

Η ερώτηση θεωρητικά ήτανε ποιά η απόσταση για το κοντό υποστύλωμα. Έδωσα την απάντηση όπως προβλέπει το ΦΕΚ.
Σαν μελετητής μηχανικός το πως θα γίνει η ανάλυση και τι θα κάνει ο καθένας είναι άλλο θέμα.
Εξάλλου όλη η ιστορία με τα κοντά υποστυλώματα έχει κενά. Το είχαμε συζητήσει αυτό παλιότερα. Καταρχήν δεν έχει γίνει διερεύνηση για τον οπλισμό τον χιαστί στο υποστύλωμα ποτέ. Πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται κάτι τέτοιο. Τέλος πάντων να μην ξεφύγω πάλι από το θέμα.

edit: Στο ΝΕΧΤ Πετράν βγάζει πότε έχεις κοντό υποστύλωμα, οπότε ποιος ο λόγος ? Στα δείχνει και με διαφορετικό χρώμα. Λέω στο NEXT επίτηδες γιατί γνωρίζω ότι αυτό χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## sundance

θα μεταλλάξω την ερώτηση ως εξής:

οικοδομή του 1980-2000

θα γίνει ανακαίνιση-ανάπλαση της όψης.

πόση απόσταση θα συμβουλεύατε να έχουν οι λαμπάδες των ανοιγμάτων από τα κατακόρυφα φέροντα στοιχεία ώστε να μην δημιουργηθούν θέσει κοντά ?

----------


## Xάρης

Νομίζω ότι σου απάντησαν όλοι. Κάποιοι ότι δεν υπάρχει νούμερο, κάποιοι 50cm, άλλοι βάλε αρμό.

----------


## Evan

βάλε αρμούς εκτός αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι έχει τσέρκια η κολώνα /10

----------


## sundance

Eυχαριστώ όλους για την εποικοδομητική συζήτηση!

----------


## ppetros

> edit: Στο ΝΕΧΤ Πετράν βγάζει πότε έχεις κοντό υποστύλωμα, οπότε ποιος ο λόγος ? Στα δείχνει και με διαφορετικό χρώμα. Λέω στο NEXT επίτηδες γιατί γνωρίζω ότι αυτό χρησιμοποιείς.


Για το ΝΕΧΤ συμφωνώ, pappos.

----------


## Pappos

Ναι υπήρχε και πριν 50 χρόνια. Αλλά κανείς δεν το λάμβανε υπόψη. Αυτό ήθελα να τονίσω.

----------


## sundance

Τοιχώματα κατά ΕΚΩΣ (λόγος πλευρών l/b>4) μπορούν να θεωρηθούν κοντά?

----------


## majakoulas

> Τοιχώματα κατά ΕΚΩΣ (λόγος πλευρών l/b>4) μπορούν να θεωρηθούν κοντά?


????????????????????????????????????????????????
Κοντό ως προς τι?
Όσον αφορά τον ορισμό κοντού με λογό διατμήσεως είναι σχεδόν πάντα.

----------


## sundance

Οι διατάξεις του κοντού αφορούν υποστυλώματα. Κατά Ε.Κ.Ω.Σ. 18.4.9.1 έχουμε αναφορά μόνο σε υποστυλώματα και όχι σε τοιχώματα που με βάση τον ορισμό της παρ. 18.5.1, ότι δηλαδή "ένα κατακόρυφο στοιχείο θεωρείται τοίχωμα όταν το μήκος του, lw είναι τουλάχιστον τετραπλάσιο τουν πλάτους b", γίνεται σαφές ότι μιλάμε για δύο διαφορετικά είδη κατακόρυφων στοιχείων.

Γι' αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## majakoulas

Το κοντό στο υποστύλωμα χαρακτηρίζει ένα γραμμικό στοιχείο που λόγω διαστάσεων και εντατικών μεγεθών τείνει να ξεφύγει από την γραμμική λειτουργία (να μην ισχύει η θεωρία της κάμψης) και να πηγαίνει προς δίσκο (διατμητικό στοιχείο).
Το τοίχωμα εξ' ορισμού είναι στοιχείο που δεν ισχύει απόλυτα η θεωρία της κάμψης, και για αυτό για αναλυτικά αποτελέσματα προσομοιώνεται με επίπεδα πεπερασμένα.
Δηλαδή εξ' αρχής κατατάσσεται σε μια τύποις κατηγορία "κοντού υποστυλώματος", από πλευράς συμπεριφοράς.

----------


## sundance

O EC2 τι επιβάλλει? Γνωρίζει κάποιος?

----------


## sundance

1.οταν λυθει ενα κτιριο με q=1,5, τοτε τα φυσει και θεσει κοντα υποστυλωματα δεν λαμβανονται υπ'οψιν? 

νομιζω αυτο ισχυει βασει των σχολιων της 18.4.9.1

2.επισης ποια τοιχωματα απολλασονται απο τους ελεγχους εναντι κοντων στυλων? τα κατα εκως ή κατα εακ?

3. ας υποθεσουμε οτι εχουμε τοιχωμα κατα εακ 1,5x0,35 στο οποιο παταει εγκαρσια δοκος στον ποδα και στην κεφαλη.

για L/2h<=2.5 δημιουργειται κοντο υποστυλωμα. (l υψος οροφου, h πλατος υποστυλωματος κατα την διευθυνση που εξεταζουμε)

οποτε l=1,50m ειναι 1.50/2*0.35=2,143<2,5, αρα εχουμε φυσει κοντο υποστυλωμα.

νοειται, παροτι ειναι τοιχωμα στο συνολο του, να πρεπει να ικανοποιηθουν τα μετρα εναντι κοντου?

----------


## Xάρης

1. Ναι.

2. ΕΚΩΣ

3. Όχι.

----------

sundance

----------


## sundance

πιστευετε οτι ενα σεναζ αγκυρωμενο χωρις ρητινη/εν επαφη με το υποστυλωμα διαφερει με ενα  σεναζ μη αγκυρωμενο/εν επαφη με το υποστυλωμα?

 (οσον αφορα την επιρροη  στην δημιουργια θεσει κοντου)

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι.
Θεωρώ ότι για συνήθεις κατασκευές, ύψη ορόφων 3μ. (μεικτό) κάτω από δοκό 2,50μ και συνήθη υποστυλώματα, πλέον κάτω από 0,40μ δεν έχουμε, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ασχολούμαστε με τα σενάζ.
Σενάζ που χρειάζονται μόνο αν έχουμε διπλή δρομική τοιχοποιία με θερμομόνωση στη μέση.
Αν έχουμε μπατική τοιχοποιία πάχους 25cm δεν χρειάζονται.

----------


## sundance

Σε σαντουιτς τοιχοποια τα αγκυρωεντε σε υποστυλωματα? πχ Σε ερκερ?

Κατα τα αλλα, ερχονται σε επαφη με τα υποστυλωματα ή αφηνετε αρμο?

αριθμητικα λογιζοντας τα, η συτενεια ειναι αμελητεα για ενα τυπικο υποστυλωμα 40x40, απλα κουβεντα να γινεται.

----------

